# 1099



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

When do you think they will send out the 1099 for driving with Amazon Flex as of yet I have not received mine and I would really like to do my taxes. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

Legally it has to be postmarked by 1/31. So I'm assuming this week or early next week everyone should get it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> When do you think they will send out the 1099 for driving with Amazon Flex as of yet I have not received mine and I would really like to do my taxes. Any ideas?
> Thanks


You asked last week and someone said February. Be patient my friend


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> When do you think they will send out the 1099 for driving with Amazon Flex as of yet I have not received mine and I would really like to do my taxes. Any ideas?
> Thanks


Did you earn more than $600 by Dec 31? I thought you were newish....


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes I earned more than that. As of today still have not received it


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Received this:


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I think I received the wrong 1099, its for somebody named *Dakota Johnson*, is this yours??


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I think I received the wrong 1099, its for somebody named *Dakota Johnson*, is this yours??


No, I received mine 2 day


----------

